# Shark Leader



## brandonmann0812 (Sep 30, 2008)

is there a place around town that i can buy a complete set up, i am very new to shark fishing and would try to make my own, but that might notturn out to good. Thank you, any help would be appreciated


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm sure most of the local bait shops will have them. Don't knock yourself on making your own....it's not very hard.


----------



## brandonmann0812 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks Konz,, i want to try to get out there this weekend, so i will start looking around


----------



## PiracyShip (Aug 11, 2009)

Im using one from hot spots bait and tackle, theirs are a bit cheaper, I paid 9.99 for a 300lb 3-5 foot one. 



Im getting stuff to make my own, I got 25pc 14/0 J hooks for about $4.99 and some leader material. Its very easy.


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

I think it would be wise to have atleast a 10ft. minimum on the leader though. Mine are usually 10-12 ft.


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

> *PiracyShip (8/27/2009)*Im using one from hot spots bait and tackle, theirs are a bit cheaper, I paid 9.99 for a 300lb 3-5 foot one.
> 
> 
> 
> Im getting stuff to make my own, I got 25pc 14/0 J hooks for about $4.99 and some leader material. Its very easy.




Where do you get those hooks? I'm paying 5$ for a 2 pack of 9/0 at academy :reallycrying



i use a 10' 250lb coated cable for my leader


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

ebay is ur friend.. thats where i get all my terminal tackle


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Pretty Much


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

penn 706z spooled with 80lb power pro on a custom wrapped st. croix rod. 8 ft of 400lb cable n 2 20/0 owner SSW circle hooks


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

I think that's the set up I caught that shark on the pier with you except we didn't have the 400lb cable


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

I think that's the set up I caught that shark on the pier with you except we didn't have the 400lb cable


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok im going to try and help a little...

Do not use J hooks with mono! Go get Mustad #39965D 14/0 circle hooks. It is entirely too hard to set the hook in a shark with mono (too much stretch) 

Next use ATLEAST 6 foot of ATLEAST 150 pound strand wire. (i really like the coated wire) 

Next DONT be scared to put more then one hook in your bait. Some of my big baits have 3 hooks and a with a BIG entire cuda i'll have 4) 

This is what you will need. (for instance)

one 30 yard spool of 250 pound strand wire (10.00)

Pack of swivels that are strong enough (3.00)

A crimping tool along with crimps. (the size wire you get will determine the size crimps) 

A regular electrical wiring cutter/ crimper will work fine. (5.00) Crimps (8.00)

one pack of hooks (25 of the above listed hooks are like 12.00 or so at bass pro in destin. If you dont get the mustands make sure you get hooks strong enough for the amount of pressure)

Last but not least some type of weight. We tried panty hose with sand and it did alright. all i do with my weight put a swivel through the main line before i tie on leader then tie about 10 inches of 8 pound line to it so when the fish hits it will just break away. panty hose .33 at wal-mart

Thats pretty much it. If you want to see us in action we plan on going this weekend weather permitting. this will be the last weekend for us for a while because 2 or the 3 of us are going to have newbornsso your more then welcome to come! Maybewe'll go out with a bang! We usually go to navarre to the first big parking lot after all the beach houses. we haven't been skunked yet... so come on out i'll show you how to make the rigs and it will probably be much easier to understand if you see it.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

yes robert thats the rod u caught that shark on


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## brandonmann0812 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks King Mike,, i will give that a try, and i am going to try to make it out there this weekend, i am on call this weekend so hopefully i will be able to make it to the beach.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

I'll post on here what time and which day we plan on going. Most likely saturday late afternoon..


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

wal-mart bag filled with sand works great for a weight. It is suprising that it holds up, but it does. Occasionally I'll get lucky and something will cut the bottom of the bag and let all of the sand come outwhen I'm reeling it in, which makes reeling it in alot easier. That's nice at 0400 when all you want to do is get home.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

walmart bags r not a good choice 4 2 reasons:

1.) its plastic that not biodegradable n therefore is more trash on the beach that we dont need

2.) a walmart bag is kinda overkill, pantyhose r the perfect size


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

I can see what you are saying, but the only time I have lost a bag is when the line breaks. Otherwise, I haven't had a wal-mart bag break off yet. Had them get cut and the sand come out, but the bag came back with the leader. Wouldn't the sand just work it's way through the pantyhose? They aren't solid.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

u would think so but it honestly doesnt.. at least not in the countless times ive been using em lately


----------

